# Mavs lineup



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*The Dallas Mavericks Lineup*. 
Feel free to suggest any changes you think will happen

Erick Dampier 









Dirk Nowitzki 









Michael Finley 









Marquis Daniels 









Jason Terry 









Bench: Josh Howard - Devin Harris - Jerry Stackhouse - Calvin Booth - Shawn Bradley - Avery Johnson - DJ Benga - Evan Eschmeyer - Pavel Podkolzine - Alan Henderson - Dan Dickau


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

That's one hell of a lineup you have there. In my opinion it's championship caliber.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Jazz in no hurry to sign guard * 

http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,595089790,00.html


"O'Connor declined to speculate on the Jazz's prospective signees, but it seems reasonable to assume that one candidate will be former Weber State star Jermaine Boyette, who played with the Jazz's summer-league team. Another possibility is veteran Travis Best, who the Jazz were rumored to have interest in last summer. A long-shot prospect is Dan Dickau, recently traded to Dallas but expected to be cut by the Mavericks"

I'm saying... why not try to trade Dickau with a second-round pick to Utah, and get back the first-round pick that Dallas will have to send in Podkolzine trade?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> 
> I'm saying... why not try to trade Dickau with a second-round pick to Utah, and get back the first-round pick that Dallas will have to send in Podkolzine trade?


This is not realistic. Why would Utah trade back the No. 1 pick for a scrub like Dickau? Even if you would like it to happen, that would be a deal that makes no sense for Utah. 

You could find a better player than Dickau off the street.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I wish the the Mavericks absolutely no luck next year. I hope they just drop like a sack of meat.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> I wish the the Mavericks absolutely no luck next year. I hope they just drop like a sack of meat.


Still mad about trading away Terry for Walker? Or do you just want every other team to feel the way that you've felt the past five years?


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> 
> 
> Still mad about trading away Terry for Walker? Or do you just want every other team to feel the way that you've felt the past five years?


Valid question. And the answer is that I hate the Mavs because they are always on Dirk's junk. Also, because they helped ruin toine's rep as a great player.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> 
> 
> Valid question. And the answer is that I hate the Mavs because they are always on Dirk's junk. Also, because they helped ruin toine's rep as a great player.


When did Walker have the rep of a great player? To me, he's never been a great player, just a good player that has no clue how to use his god-given gifts well enough to be a great player. Also, if Dirk wasn't a top ten player in the NBA, I don't believe everyone would be all over his "junk"... Let me know when you get a better player. Also, let me know if you find a more versatile scoring 7 footer.

I really don't feel like I have to defend Dirk over Walker, because it's clear who the better player is.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> 
> I really don't feel like I have to defend Dirk over Walker, because it's clear who the better player is.


Well I don't think I said that Walker was better than Dirk, but what I do mean is Walker is one of the better players in the league. People are envious of his talent, and he HAS shown flashes of how great he could be. Last year, with the Mavs everyone just seemed to forget about it, because Don shoved him on to the bench.

Also, Dirk is good, but he is a touch over-rated. He can't play defense, and he's not a much of a creator. Offensively he's one of the best, but in terms of all-around greatness, he's not even close.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> This is not realistic. Why would Utah trade back the No. 1 pick for a scrub like Dickau? Even if you would like it to happen, that would be a deal that makes no sense for Utah.
> ...


Because Dallas 1st round will be one of the last 1st rounders... And with Dickau, they'll get a 2nd rounder too (it will be one of the last seconders too...)... Maybe throwing some little cash it works...


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> 
> 
> People are envious of his talent, and he HAS shown flashes of how great he could be.


Name one player who would want Antoine Walker's "talent"? 

Flashes of how great he could be? So he's inconsistent?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Walker is a good player... This year he will try to prove that he can be a star... which I don't think he can be (I hope that I'm wrong)


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Name one player who would want Antoine Walker's "talent"?
> ...


Guy, don't say that he doesn't have talent. If you watch him, you know he does. I coud name several players that would wish for his skills.

AS for your second point, he is inconsistent at being great. He has many great games, and he has some pretty bad games. I'm a huge fan, and I'm the first to admit that he needs to be more consistent at doing the things he does best.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

And to make you happy: Bruce Bowen would want his talent.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

How can you knock Dirk, then call him one of the best players in the league? I really don't understand? Don't the Pacers fans talk up Jermaine, the Magic fans hype McGrady last year, the Raptors even talk up VC!

I just don't understand why we can't talk up Dirk considering he's better than all of them.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Oh god, i just said i didnt like him. I never said he wasn't good.

Easy, conflicts.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> And to make you happy: Bruce Bowen would want his talent.


Bruce Bowen can hit threes already AND play D. Antoine Walker is just like Pat Garrity.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Bruce Bowen can hit threes already AND play D. Antoine Walker is just like Pat Garrity.


I'm not going to argue with you man, because you don't have any idea on this one.

I would weclome anybody who wants to come on here and say that Walker is just like Garrity. It would be a nice laugh.

If you don't know anything about the players, don't say anything man.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Walker is NOT like Pat Garrity, Walker has flaws to his game but he was the leader of the Celtics for many years and took them to the 3rd round of the playoffs on his back. People need to give credit where credit is due....Paul Peirce is a great player but he's not a leader, Antoine Walker was the "leader" of the Celtics while he was in Boston and they fell flat on their faces without him last year. 
Dallas was just not a good situation for Antoine....he's a point forward, he needs the ball in his hands and there were too many people who wanted the ball in Dallas. In Atlanta that ball is gonna be like a hot potato, no one's gonna want it but Walker and Harrington and Antoine will have a very good year for them.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Walker is NOT like Pat Garrity,


Dude, you got to be the first to join the fan club. Help me out man!


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Walker is NOT like Pat Garrity, Walker has flaws to his game but he was the leader of the Celtics for many years and took them to the 3rd round of the playoffs on his back. People need to give credit where credit is due....Paul Peirce is a great player but he's not a leader, Antoine Walker was the "leader" of the Celtics while he was in Boston and they fell flat on their faces without him last year.
> Dallas was just not a good situation for Antoine....he's a point forward, he needs the ball in his hands and *there were too many people who wanted the ball in Dallas*. In Atlanta that ball is gonna be like a hot potato, no one's gonna want it but Walker and Harrington and Antoine will have a very good year for them.


Last years Mavs were about as unselfish as it gets. They all shoot at higher percentages that Walker, so I would rather see them shoot it than Walk. They just didn't want the ball in Walker's hands. He is a turnover machine and does nothing but jack up 3's that he never makes. He also whined about minutes, and cried about how he is a "volume shooter" :laugh: I'm glad he isn't a Mav anymore, but I mad that now he will be able to do the shimmy again. Luckily I probably won't see him but twice a year because I doubt the Hawks have any national tv games.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Walker is NOT like Pat Garrity, Walker has flaws to his game but he was the leader of the Celtics for many years and took them to the 3rd round of the playoffs on his back. People need to give credit where credit is due....Paul Peirce is a great player but he's not a leader, Antoine Walker was the "leader" of the Celtics while he was in Boston and they fell flat on their faces without him last year.
> Dallas was just not a good situation for Antoine....he's a point forward, he needs the ball in his hands and there were too many people who wanted the ball in Dallas. In Atlanta that ball is gonna be like a hot potato, no one's gonna want it but Walker and Harrington and Antoine will have a very good year for them.


Which again proves just how stupid Danny Ainge is...


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> Which again proves just how stupid Danny Ainge is...


Yea Danny really has put a negative stamp on that franchise. He needs a new job. I wonder if the Blue Jays still have his MLB rights.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Last years Mavs were unselfish?
Do you know that during the press conference of his new team Steve Nash made comments about how nice it was going to be to play for a team (Phoenix) that wasn't selfish and liked to share the ball? He implied that Dallas was anything but unselfish.
Your own PG disagreed with you. Steve sounded very happy to get out of dodge.


Walker's nick name is Toine. NOT Walk. Don Nelson apparently didn't like the sounding of the nick name Toine so he changed it. (Interpret anyway you like)


Walker complained about minutes ONCE. That is it and that was after he was asked by a reporter about getting out of his slump. He replied that he couldn't do what Dallas wanted out of him in the 4 minutes he got to play. 


Antoine did everything your coach asked of him while he was stuck in Dallas. He had to deal with jealousy when Don Nelson said he was the only All Star playing like an All Star. He had to be the scapegoat when your team didn't luck out in the playoffs like they did in 2003 when they missed the Lakers and Chris Webber got hurt.


I wish Dallas luck. I hope Dampier doesn't suck like he did till his contract was up and I hope Dirk can be the shooter he was in 2003 without Steve Nash running the floor but Dallas fans have some ******* up biased opinions when it comes to ex player and even current players (Look at how badly Nick Van Exel was treated till the playoffs in 2003? Just imagine what would have happened to your team if he was never given a change?)





> Originally posted by <b>DaMavsMan13</b>!
> 
> 
> Last years Mavs were about as unselfish as it gets. They all shoot at higher percentages that Walker, so I would rather see them shoot it than Walk. They just didn't want the ball in Walker's hands. He is a turnover machine and does nothing but jack up 3's that he never makes. He also whined about minutes, and cried about how he is a "volume shooter" :laugh: I'm glad he isn't a Mav anymore, but I mad that now he will be able to do the shimmy again. Luckily I probably won't see him but twice a year because I doubt the Hawks have any national tv games.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

hey, GS have waived Laettner... Why they didn't trade Alan Henderson to GS instead of Laettner? To work in salaries, they could have acquired Popeye Jones (and waived him, like GS does)

So, GS could have waived Alan Henderson, and Dallas would still have Laettner... Who I think that is better than Alan


----------



## What Gives? (Aug 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> 
> Still mad about trading away Terry for Walker?


Remind me again why you guys traded Walker? Couldn't Marquis Daniels play point guard? I know he's really an undersized 2, but isn't that true of Terry as well? The Hawks deal had the Mavs trading big for small, and, what's worse, creating a logjam at the guard positions. Wouldn't you be better off with this line-up:

Marquis/Devin
Finley/Steakhouse
J. Howard/Walker
Dirk/Walker/Booth
Dampier/Bradley/Pavel

That is a pretty good bench. Antoine Walker has sixth man of the year written all over him.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>What Gives?</b>!
> 
> 
> Remind me again why you guys traded Walker? Couldn't Marquis Daniels play point guard? I know he's really an undersized 2, but isn't that true of Terry as well? The Hawks deal had the Mavs trading big for small, and, what's worse, creating a logjam at the guard positions. Wouldn't you be better off with this line-up:
> ...


First off, what I said was a reply to someone that was unprovoked saying that they wish the Mavericks would just totally suck this year.

Yeah, Walker would be REEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAALLLLLLLL happy in that role, right? Like I said before, if Antione Walker learns how to play under the basket, he'd be a great addition to any team. I don't believe this is going to happen. Walker will put up numbers this year, but they'll be meaningless because of what his team does.

Terry put up average assist numbers with no one to assist last year... He can actually shoot the ball and has a well-rounded game.

Would I rather have Terry for two years which after Devin takes over and becomes the great player that he will become or would I rather have Walker, who would walk after this year? I believe that I'd take Terry...


----------



## gettym (Sep 4, 2004)

Walker is one of the best all-around players in the league, period. We didn't trade him because he sucked we trade cause he was better off elsewhere, we asked him to do things he was not accustomed to doing ( being the 3rd option. ) he has the skill and ability to be a 1st for alot of teams and deserved the opprotunity. So we traded him to ATL.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

To the guy a few posts up, Marquis Daniels couldnt be our starting PG, sure he *can* play the point, but JT is much better at playing it


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> To the guy a few posts up, Marquis Daniels couldnt be our starting PG, sure he *can* play the point, but JT is much better at playing it


And daniels isn't an undersized SG. 6-6 is still a solid size for a 2, and a great size for a point guard. I think Daniels is better off scoring than trying to be a playmaker, I believe Walker is better off not in a city where everything went wrong for him, and I think Terry was the guy to get from the Hawks in exchange for him. I think Walker had to be moved, and I love the deal we made.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> 
> 
> And daniels isn't an undersized SG. 6-6 is still a solid size for a 2, and a great size for a point guard. I think Daniels is better off scoring than trying to be a playmaker, I believe Walker is better off not in a city where everything went wrong for him, and I think Terry was the guy to get from the Hawks in exchange for him. I think Walker had to be moved, and I love the deal we made.


Dre, havent seen you for a while


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>What Gives?</b>!
> 
> 
> Remind me again why you guys traded Walker? Couldn't Marquis Daniels play point guard? I know he's really an undersized 2, but isn't that true of Terry as well? The Hawks deal had the Mavs trading big for small, and, what's worse, creating a logjam at the guard positions. Wouldn't you be better off with this line-up:
> ...


daniels is undersized? he's 6 6 man. LOL


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> 
> 
> And daniels isn't an undersized SG. 6-6 is still a solid size for a 2, and a great size for a point guard. I think Daniels is better off scoring than trying to be a playmaker, I believe Walker is better off not in a city where everything went wrong for him, and I think Terry was the guy to get from the Hawks in exchange for him. I think Walker had to be moved, and I love the deal we made.


good post


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Walker played how Don Nelson told him to play. Since you are a Mavericks fan then you should know that the throwing up the 3's was done by everyone. Walker was told to shoot them he did. Then he was told not to shoot them so he stopped. Then Nelson told him to shoot them again and he did. There was articles about this in your newspaper.





> Like I said before, if Antione Walker learns how to play under the basket,




Maybe you should let the team play before you decide what meaningless numbers are anyones? On paper doesn't mean anything in the long run. Ask the Lakers and Pistons.
Ask the Miami Heat.





> Walker will put up numbers this year, but they'll be meaningless because of what his team does.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Walker played how Don Nelson told him to play. Since you are a Mavericks fan then you should know that the throwing up the 3's was done by everyone. Walker was told to shoot them he did. Then he was told not to shoot them so he stopped. Then Nelson told him to shoot them again and he did. There was articles about this in your newspaper.
> 
> 
> ...



walker shot 305 threes last year for the mavs compared to 585 the previous year with the celts. what you talking about man? peeps are saying that when walker posts up instead of playing the perimeter (nelson did move him to starting center on the mavs after the break) he's much more efficient


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Last years Mavs were unselfish?
> Do you know that during the press conference of his new team Steve Nash made comments about how nice it was going to be to play for a team (Phoenix) that wasn't selfish and liked to share the ball? He implied that Dallas was anything but unselfish.
> Your own PG disagreed with you. Steve sounded very happy to get out of dodge.
> ...


Could you be more clueless?

Your love affair with Walker is laughable. He was not a fit in Dallas period. 

How many stupid things can be in one post?

1. The Mavs were a selfish team.
2. Don Nelson decides what people Nicknames are.
3. Walker complained once all season.
4. The year Dallas had the best record in the NBA, they were only lucky in the playoffs.
5. Nick Van Excel was mistreated in Dallas.

Well there's 5 and I'm sure if I had a desire to look further at this ridiculous post I could find more.

Look, we get it.  You hate the Mavericks. Nuff said.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

A- I didn't say the Mavericks were selfish (learn to read) I said Steve Nash implied they were in HIS press conference.

B- Don Nelson told Antoine and Antawn he didn't like their names and from now on they would be called different names. Yes, Don Nelson did decide that and this was written in your paper.
Walker has always been nicknamed Toine.

C- Walker did complain ONCE last year. There was one time when a reporter came up to HIM and asked him how he could get out of his slump and he told him he couldn't if he played 18 minutes.

D-The Mavericks benefited from missing the Lakers in 2003. They had not beaten LA in 13 years did you really think that would magically change in a new season.lol If you remember correctly you nearly blew a lead in your first playoff series then only beat Sacramento when Chris Webber got hurt. You lost the first game and were losing the second till Chris Webber went down.

E- You have obviously not been around a lot of message boards. Nick was toasted by your fans at every turn till he turned it on in the playoffs. You all called him selfish and belittled everything he did till the playoffs.


It is you who is clueless about your own team. You obviously do not watch them much and you must never read about them in your papers.

I don't hate Dallas. I think Dirks a great shooter, I used to love Mark Cuban, Steve Nash is one of the greatest PG in the NBA, Josh Howard has so much potential to be great, Najera was a great boost for your team off the bench and was an amazing defender and so on. I don't however like the way people like you twist the facts. Antoine worked his butt off for you and you don't appreciate any of the sacrafices he made to his game for the benefit of making your team work.




> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Could you be more clueless?
> ...


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> A- I didn't say the Mavericks were selfish (learn to read) I said Steve Nash implied they were in HIS press conference.
> 
> B- Don Nelson told Antoine and Antawn he didn't like their names and from now on they would be called different names. Yes, Don Nelson did decide that and this was written in your paper.
> ...


nve was toasted for the RIGHT reason. The previous year in the playoffs he shot HORRIDLY. He got abused by bobby jax and bibby. So did nash. so both of them were motivated 2 years ago to PAY THE KINGS back and they did. But other than that? Nve wasn't really a factor. He shoots too much and was selfish.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I have to disagree with parts of that, NVE was one of the main reasons we got so far last year. Something like 4+ 33+point games and was really amazing


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I have to disagree with parts of that, NVE was one of the main reasons we got so far last year. Something like 4+ 33+point games and was really amazing


yep but check the previous year. he sucked. He sucked in the wcf too and wouln't give fin the ball even though fin was hot (50 percent in that series) When nve is hot and making shots I don't mind him shooting but even when he's "cold" he won't give up the rock.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> yep but check the previous year. he sucked. He sucked in the wcf too and wouln't give fin the ball even though fin was hot (50 percent in that series) When nve is hot and making shots I don't mind him shooting but even when he's "cold" he won't give up the rock.


**** dude, you know soo much about the Mavs, I know jacksquat compared to you. Ive only been following them since halfway through last year though.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> **** dude, you know soo much about the Mavs, I know jacksquat compared to you. Ive only been following them since halfway through last year though.


i've been a mavs fan my whole life. endured all of the under 20 win seasons and crap when the mavs couldn't GIVE TICKETS TO FANS to get them to come out. I was still out there chilling watching them get spanked. 

But yea man. Nve shot 37 percent in the playoffs the year before his "explosion against the kings" he had a chip on his shoulder and was unconscious. But then the next round finley was RED HOT and nve KEPT SHOOTING even though he wasn't making anything.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> i've been a mavs fan my whole life. endured all of the under 20 win seasons and crap when the mavs couldn't GIVE TICKETS TO FANS to get them to come out. I was still out there chilling watching them get spanked.
> ...



3000 posts! Woo, two things I needa say

1) Please dont get banned again

2) How old are you.


We dont really have any ballhogs this year so thats good, hopefully Stackhouse will stick to his quote


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i'm following the rules now. I"m 26 years old. Been watching the mavs faithfully since I was 7. that's when I was a mascot for my local highschool. I even balled a lil bit and I come from a bball family. I never grew though. I was 5 7 in the 7th grade and grew 2 inches in highschool. LOL still got recruited to play 3 a ball but I'm lazy now and eat too much and can still ball but I'm built like john bagley now. LOL


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> lol i'm following the rules now. I"m 26 years old. Been watching the mavs faithfully since I was 7. that's when I was a mascot for my local highschool. I even balled a lil bit and I come from a bball family. I never grew though. I was 5 7 in the 7th grade and grew 2 inches in highschool. LOL still got recruited to play 3 a ball but I'm lazy now and eat too much and can still ball but I'm built like john bagley now. LOL


Lol, ive found myself obsessed with the Mavs. I even started this new thing where I put DN41 on my fingers before a game. Im in 8th grade (only 13) and im in my schools year 8 B team, Fitness probably keeps me from the A's


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Lol, ive found myself obsessed with the Mavs. I even started this new thing where I put DN41 on my fingers before a game. Im in 8th grade (only 13) and im in my schools year 8 B team, Fitness probably keeps me from the A's



word man. just keep playing.


----------

